# Accelerated Processing for Green Card



## Baileys (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi All

I'm hoping someone will be able to offer some advice regarding my current situation. I'll try to summarise as briefly as possible...

I am UKC and live in the UK and my Mum is as USC and lives in the US. In early 2008 I applied for the immigrant visa (I130) through my Mum after my Dad passed away (he was here in the UK). At that time I was aware of the waiting times - around 6 years and resolved to just get on with life until it happened.

Since I applied for the visa my Mum has been diagnosed with Parkinsons and Osteoporosis. I know that these are not necessarily life threatening illnesses however there is the chance that her quality of life and independence may be affected at some point in the future.

Does anyone know if there is a way that I could apply to have my application speeded up should it get to the stage where she can no longer cope living on her own? I'm not talking about tomorrow or next week but a few years down the line in the event that her health deteriorates.

Is this something I would need to get a lawyer involved with?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers,

B


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Nothing you do will change your waiting time for a visa number off this petition. Your number comes up when they get to you. (However, it wouldn't surprise me if the numbers were increased for this category during the forthcoming immigration bill to clear some of the backlog.)

Of course, you could always "move" here under some other status while waiting it out.


----------



## Baileys (Aug 22, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Nothing you do will change your waiting time for a visa number off this petition. Your number comes up when they get to you. (However, it wouldn't surprise me if the numbers were increased for this category during the forthcoming immigration bill to clear some of the backlog.)
> 
> Of course, you could always "move" here under some other status while waiting it out.


Hmm, don't think I'd qualify under any of the other visa categories. Hopefully it won't get to that stage anyway.

Thanks for your input, much appreciated.


----------

